# HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !



## ZeXes (14. Oktober 2019)

*HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Tag.

Brisante Insiderinformationen bei HardwareLUXX. Scheinbar streicht Intel den 10nm für Desktop komplett und lässt bis 2022 in 14nm fertigen. 
Danach erst in 7nm !

Quelle:
Insider-Geruechte: Intel streicht 10-nm-Plaene fuer den Desktop komplett - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Im Prinzip völlig egal.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Das würde Intel aber ganz schön zurückwerfen.
"Coffee Lake" ist schon bis zur Kotzgrenze übertaktet und nächstes Jahr kommt bereits Zen 3.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Bei IPC liegt Intel nach wie vor vorn.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bei IPC liegt Intel nach wie vor vorn.


Aber nicht taktbereinigt!


----------



## 9maddin9 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Wie lange wollen sie denn noch in 14++++ fertigen [emoji85], da kommt ja mal gar kein neuer Fortschritt zusammen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maqama (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht taktbereinigt!



IPC = Instructions per Cycle

Der Wert ist daher immer Taktbereinigt.

Intel hält sich nur über Wasser, weil die eben höher takten.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Maqama schrieb:


> Intel hält sich nur über Wasser, weil die eben höher takten.


Ja so meinte ich das.


----------



## Perry (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

na von tik tok ist nicht mehr viel geblieben


----------



## pgcandre (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Wenn das stimmen sollte kann Intel nur noch über den Preis was machen. Die Aktuellen Prozessoren sind ja echt gut.  Aber AMD hat halt das bessere Preis , Leistung Verhältnis.  Da nutzen auch die hohen Taktraten bei Intel nicht viel. Zumal die meisten eh diese hohe Leistung kaum benötigen.  Mich wundert es eh , das sie sich so wenig am Preis von AMD anpassen.  So würde ich ( i7 7700K) ) momentan ein AMD bevorzugen.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Bei IPC liegt Intel nach wie vor vorn.



Wenn IPC für "in Punkto Clock" steht, dann ist das korrekt.


----------



## shootme55 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Würd mich nicht wundern wenns stimmt. Nur hoffe ich dass sie den 7nm hinbekommen. Im Moment siehts ja oberflächlich betrachtet so aus als hätte sich damals vermarktete Konzentration auf Kernkompetenzen und Abstoßung der Fabs als richtigen Weg erwiesen, denn im Moment sehen Intels Fabs eher wie der Pferdefuß als wie ein Bonus aus. 
Ne Intels Prozessoren sind, das muss man ihnen lassen, nicht ebenbürtig, aber wenn man ein wenig den Preis anpasst locker konkurrenzfähig. Also sorgen würd ich mir erst machen wenn 7nm verschoben wird. Aber bis jetzt kann man alles noch mit Geld (Margenreduktion) regeln. AMD hat sogar den riesigen teuer zu produzierenden und langsamen Bulldozer verramscht und überlebt.


----------



## yingtao (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das würde Intel aber ganz schön zurückwerfen.
> "Coffee Lake" ist schon bis zur Kotzgrenze übertaktet und nächstes Jahr kommt bereits Zen 3.



Wenn die ersten Leaks zu den neuen Intel CPUs stimmt (mir fällt der Codename gerade nicht ein) dann geht die IPC bei denen nochmal ein gutes Stück hoch (geleakte Werte liegen bei ca. 20% höhere IPC) und mit dem höheren Takt passt das auch erstmal noch um gegen Zen 3 anzutreten. Auch sollte man bedenken dass Intel und TSMC unterschiedliche Bauteile für die Angabe der Strukturgröße messen. Intels 7nm entspricht dem 4nm Prozess von TSMC der nächstes Jahr im Test starten soll. Erste 4nm Produkte von TSMC kommen dann auch erst 2021/2022.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Wenn das stimmt geht der Leistungssprung der nächsten Generation wieder zu 80% auf einen schnelleren RAM-Controller.^^


----------



## gaussmath (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



yingtao schrieb:


> Wenn die ersten Leaks zu den neuen Intel CPUs stimmt (mir fällt der Codename gerade nicht ein) dann geht die IPC bei denen nochmal ein gutes Stück hoch (geleakte Werte liegen bei ca. 20% höhere IPC) und mit dem höheren Takt passt das auch erstmal noch um gegen Zen 3 anzutreten.



Aber dafür brauchts 10nm, was ja sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kommt. Was gegen Zen 3 antreten wird, ist vermutlich ein limitierter Port nach 14nm. Ob der 20% IPC auf die Straße bringen kann, ist fraglich.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Aber dafür brauchts 10nm, was ja sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kommt. Was gegen Zen 3 antreten wird, ist vermutlich ein limitierter Port nach 14nm. Ob der 20% IPC auf die Straße bringen kann, ist fraglich.



Eben drum. Diese Leaks waren doch noch auf 10nm Basis und IPC berücksichtigt auch nicht die relativ geringen erzielten Taktraten oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Bongripper666 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es mir auch völlig latte. Bis dahin werde ich keine neue CPU benötigen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Rolk schrieb:


> Eben drum. Diese Leaks waren doch noch auf 10nm Basis und IPC berücksichtigt auch nicht die relativ geringen erzielten Taktraten oder habe ich etwas verpasst?



Wenn, dann habe ich auch was verpasst. ^^ In der aktuellen Ausbaustufe soll der 10nm Prozess rund 4GHz ermöglichen. Es kann natürlich mittlerweile etwas mehr sein. Bei 5GHz ist man sicherlich nicht plötzlich. Die Taktraten sind das eine, aber die Yield-Raten sind auch entscheidend. Wo Intel da gerade steht, weiß keiner außer sie selbst. Über 50% werden das vermutlich nicht sein.


----------



## shadie (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



pgcandre schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmen sollte kann Intel nur noch über den Preis was machen. Die Aktuellen Prozessoren sind ja echt gut.  Aber AMD hat halt das bessere Preis , Leistung Verhältnis.  Da nutzen auch die hohen Taktraten bei Intel nicht viel. Zumal die meisten eh diese hohe Leistung kaum benötigen.  Mich wundert es eh , das sie sich so wenig am Preis von AMD anpassen.  So würde ich ( i7 7700K) ) momentan ein AMD bevorzugen.



Ist halt die Frage.
Intel war lange Zeit konkurrenzlos im Geschäft sowohl Clients als bei Datacenter.
Da kann man sich ein gutes Polster anfressen.
Gibt ja wie man sieht auch noch genug Leute die trotz Benches etc. Intel auf Platz 1 sehen, die werden weiterhin kaufen.

Ist einfach die Frage, wie dick ist das Polster?
Reicht es bis 2020?



gaussmath schrieb:


> Aber dafür brauchts 10nm, was ja sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kommt. Was gegen Zen 3 antreten wird, ist vermutlich ein limitierter Port nach 14nm. Ob der 20% IPC auf die Straße bringen kann, ist fraglich.



Sehe ich ähnlich, ohne Sprung auf 10/7nm werden da keine 20-25% IPC Steigerung rauskommen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Tiger Lake: Intel sagt Ja zum 10-nm-Desktop-Prozessor - ComputerBase

Hmmm ... 

[x] Abwarten und literweise Tee trinken.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, wäre es mir auch völlig latte. Bis dahin werde ich keine neue CPU benötigen.



Mal im Ernst  , wer brauch schon mehr Leitung in Spielen wie ein 8700k oder 9700k ? wenn man bedenkt was so Ende 2020 in einer Playstation 5 oder Xbox verbaut sein wird. Für mich sind das gute Nachrichten xD  ...ich gurke noch mit nem 2600K rum und wollte das Aufrüsten auf nächstes Jahr verschieben weil ich dachte nächstes Jahr kommen noch schnellere Prozessoren raus und dann ärgere ich mich .  Aber jetzt kann ich ruhig zuschlagen xD


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Seht hier aber anders:
Tiger Lake: Intel sagt Ja zum 10-nm-Desktop-Prozessor - ComputerBase




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht taktbereinigt!



IPC ist immer taktbereinigt. Befehle / Takt
Aber natürlich ist bei Zen2 die IPC etwas höher als bei Skylake.



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt geht der Leistungssprung der nächsten Generation wieder zu 80% auf einen schnelleren RAM-Controller.^^



Wenn es bei Intel überhaupt einen Leistungssprung im Desktop vor 2025 gibt und nicht bloß Intels 5% Schritte.


----------



## Bongripper666 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst  , wer brauch schon mehr Leitung in Spielen wie ein 8700k oder 9700k ? wenn man bedenkt was so Ende 2020 in einer Playstation 5 oder Xbox verbaut sein wird. Für mich sind das gute Nachrichten xD  ...ich gurke noch mit nem 2600K rum und wollte das Aufrüsten auf nächstes Jahr verschieben weil ich dachte nächstes Jahr kommen noch schnellere Prozessoren raus und dann ärgere ich mich .  Aber jetzt kann ich ruhig zuschlagen xD


Ich habe sogar nur eine Mobil-CPU (i7-7700HQ) verbaut und die kann ich bis heute nicht ausreizen. Du wirst aber - neben den Leuten, die die Leistung wirklich nutzen - auch ganz viele finden, die sich nur einbilden, die dickste CPU/GPU unbedingt haben zu müssen. In Foren muss man auch nur seine Geschichte aufrecht erhalten, um sich zur Elite dazugehörig fühlen zu dürfen. Der Mensch ist zu allem fähig.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst  , wer brauch schon mehr Leitung in Spielen wie ein 8700k oder 9700k ? wenn man bedenkt was so Ende 2020 in einer Playstation 5 oder Xbox verbaut sein wird. Für mich sind das gute Nachrichten xD  ...ich gurke noch mit nem 2600K rum und wollte das Aufrüsten auf nächstes Jahr verschieben weil ich dachte nächstes Jahr kommen noch schnellere Prozessoren raus und dann ärgere ich mich .  Aber jetzt kann ich ruhig zuschlagen xD


Wirds denn langsam knapp mit nem 2600K?


----------



## Luiooo (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Der erste Impuls ist Schadenfreude. 

Aber wenn man kurz darüber nachdenkt ist es einfach besser, wenn beide halbwegs auf dem selben Level sind und sich beharken. Das steigert die Leistung und senkt die Preise.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Intel scheint das dementiert zu haben und zwar unverzüglich.

-> winfuck


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-...nm-Desktop-weiterhin-auf-der-Roadmap-1334751/


----------



## dustyjerk (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wirds denn langsam knapp mit nem 2600K?



Äußerst langsam. Ich hab meinen 2600K jetzt auch rausgeworfen und der Unterschied zum 9700K ist eher ernüchternd... Die spürbaren Unterschiede kommen eher auf Grund der aktuelleren Basis (M.2 SSD, DDR4 RAM, usw.). Aber damit die nächste Grafikkarte nicht zum Flaschenhals wird, ist's halt früher oder später nötig.

Muss aber echt sagen, das ich zumindest bezogen aufs Zocken mittlerweile diese ganze Intel/AMD-Diskussion im Bereich der Top-10 ziemlich unsinnig finde. Alles oberhalb von 200€ reicht eigentlich in Kombination mit ner gescheiten Grafikkarte zum Daddeln völlig. Mein nächster CPU wird auch sicher wieder günstiger.


----------



## onlygaming (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Äußerst langsam. Ich hab meinen 2600K jetzt auch rausgeworfen und der Unterschied zum 9700K ist eher ernüchternd... Die spürbaren Unterschiede kommen eher auf Grund der aktuelleren Basis (M.2 SSD, DDR4 RAM, usw.). Aber damit die nächste Grafikkarte nicht zum Flaschenhals wird, ist's halt früher oder später nötig.
> 
> Muss aber echt sagen, das ich zumindest bezogen aufs Zocken mittlerweile diese ganze Intel/AMD-Diskussion im Bereich der Top-10 ziemlich unsinnig finde. Alles oberhalb von 200€ reicht eigentlich in Kombination mit ner gescheiten Grafikkarte zum Daddeln völlig. Mein nächster CPU wird auch sicher wieder günstiger.



Also ich habe von meinem 2500K auf einen Ryzen 1600 einen deutlichen Sprung gehabt. Grade in Spielen wie GTA 5 oder Battlefield 1. Kommt wahrscheinlich immer drauf an was man spielt.


----------



## dustyjerk (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Also ich habe von meinem 2500K auf einen Ryzen 1600 einen deutlichen Sprung gehabt. Grade in Spielen wie GTA 5 oder Battlefield 1. Kommt wahrscheinlich immer drauf an was man spielt.



Da geb ich dir Recht, ich zock eher nicht unbedingt die CPU-Fresser. GTA war ja seit jeher immer recht CPU-lastig. Battlefield weiß ich jetzt nicht, hab ich nie gespielt.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Gerade auch in Anwendungen, die gut parallelisiert sind, profitiert man von einem Wechsel auf Ryzen durch die vielen Kerne. 

Dabei hat der R9 3900X auch bei Vollast noch Reserven, so dass das System flüssig bleibt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wirds denn langsam knapp mit nem 2600K?



Langsam ist relativ , ich spiele in FHD und wenn er nicht mehr hinterherkommt  werte ich die Grafik auf bzw knall paarmal MSAA rein  xD
Aber ich hab halt schon Vergleiche mit nem 9700K oder 8700K  auch mit einer 1080ti  ( 1900mhz ) angeschaut  ,  und da hat man anscheinend ca 20-25% mehr fps mit den selben Einstellungen und selbe Grafa . Für " umsont " 20-25% mehr FPS.
Mags halt auch nicht wenn meine Grafa sich langweilt.


----------



## DaBibo (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: HardwareLUXX Exklusiv: Intel streicht 10nm für Desktop komplett ! Bis 2022 14nm, danach 7nm !*

Ich hab noch einen i7-4820k (GTX1080, +250MHz) der seit 6 (!) Jahren auf 4,5 GHz rennt und der kommt so langsam in den Bereich, dass ich bei neuen Spielen mal Framedrops <50fps habe (in WQHD)
Geld für ein Upgrade liegt schon bereit und ich warte auf das Spiel, welches wirklich bescheiden läuft


----------

